# farbiger JButton



## Guest (5. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu JButtons:
1. wie kann ich die Farbe eines JButtons ändern?
2. wie kann ich den Abstand der Buttonschrift zum rechten bzw, linken Rand verändern
3. wie kann ich die Schriftgröße in einem Button verändern.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2003)

```
button.setForeground(new java.awt.Color(255, 102, 204)); // Schriftfarbe RGB
button.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(51, 51, 255));  // Hintergrundfarbe RGB
button.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Comic Sans MS", 1, 14)); // Schrift, bold (fett), 14 px
button.setMargin(new java.awt.Insets(10, 50, 10, 50));  // Abstände oben/links/unten/rechts in px
```


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2003)

besten Dank


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2003)

de nada


----------

